#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  想要怎麼飛

## 狼幼仔

我想大家一定都很想飛上天吧
如果讓你選擇
你想用哪一種方式飛呢?

如果有想到新的
請告訴我
我可以再加上去

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

我會希望掌翅膀飛翔
靠自己的身體體驗翱翔天際的感覺
不需要依靠其他生物或事務來達成
也比較自由性!不被依些限制所拘束

----------


## 好喝的茶

我也是選長翅膀飛。
畢竟要有那種拍翼的節奏感，才會飛得有感覺嘛(笑)。

像是幽靈般在空中飄浮不好玩……(炸)

----------


## huxanya

喝Red Bull給你一對翅膀(?)
....

我是選擇自己本身來飛.
 :Smile:  不依靠外在,而由內心的力量來飛.

----------


## 艾微塔

羽翼大好啊!!(吶喊(被打)
感覺有羽翼才有飛的感覺
所以我選第一項=ˇ=




其實我是萌天使羽翼的.....(滅

----------


## tsuki.白

會飛的生物!!(龍=W=+

變成超人會很囧耶...
搞不好會有一堆小孩子跟你要簽名@@(爆

龍的話比較無所畏懼一些XD
還可以噴噴火之類的來嚇退敵人

----------


## 瀟湘

以上皆非(或是變成傳說生物...如果幽靈算的話)
想像古代的方士一樣,元神出竅,無視於物理法則在天地之間遨遊,
點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    附贈穿牆透壁,免簽證免入境手續    
    

但是不在七天內回來會變成乞丐,雖然說我想變成狐狸不過應該沒那麼巧,有狐狸死在我旁邊...

要飛的話當然是能自由自在的移動好阿!
用翅膀風大就很麻煩了!

----------


## 銀狼嘯月

騎龍萬歲
當個龍騎士
用龍來嚇人也不錯
下面的呢....

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    遇到敵人請龍兄將其撕碎

----------


## wingwolf

飛，當然是長翅膀咯！

超人的飛姿，在夢裏已經領教過了……
借助外力，沒有自由感，還得看坐騎的心情狀態決定飛行情況
變形的話，那還是我自己嗎？？

話說，羽狼從來都是靠雲飛抵……

----------


## 小雨乂火獅

有自己翅膀+1


能靠些夥伴來幫助自己飛是不錯拉~~~~
不過 以自己能力來飛會更好的


從小就有一種希望     在毫無邊境的SKY上飛行~~

----------


## 雲月

翅膀是好物! (堅定貌
恩.....我還想到一個耶!
使用媒介!!
怎麼說呢....例如:拿起專屬魔導器才可以用魔力飛~
或著是....像七X珠裡的舞X術....(拖走)

----------


## 月銀白狼

翅膀很漂亮ㄚ
有個翅膀感覺很好
不用只是做在機艙 裡
而且我也希望有個翅膀

----------


## LongTzai

選項中"長翅膀自己飛"   與 "變成會飛的生物(鳥類,昆蟲,蝙輻,傳說生物) "感覺有重複的意味…，因為鳥類,昆蟲,蝙輻…等這些生物都有翅膀^.=.^


　　在下做過不少在天空飛翔的夢，我在睡夢中會夢到自己在天空中向地面眺望的飛翔著。但是自己有沒有翅膀？不清楚…

每一次夢到的感覺都一樣，唯一的差別只是場景不同罷了…

　　飛行的感覺是什麼？「要飛起來實在不太容易！與其要注意翅膀拍動的感覺，不如要去注意"身體的感覺"」。

　　然而自從看過Discovery拍的「真實猛龍」這部片後，他們為我的夢…做了最好的解釋------------------------飛行前必須要控制好飛行氣囊中的氫氣量！

　　因為龍(或是其他幻想生物)的身體、不像鳥類那麼輕，即使有一對翅膀，也無法將負重的身體舉到半空中。
　　「真實猛龍」題到的…
龍胸腔內的第二個飛行氣囊借由食物在體內消化時所製造的特殊氣體------氫氣！飛行氣囊灌飽了氫氣，身體彷彿變成了氣球，再配合翅膀、尾巴以及超輕骨骼，就能夠在天空中飛翔了！

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

由於我自身的設定，基礎型態就是龍人......所以我選選項一。

不過翅膀是可以隨時放出和縮回的，縮回時就幾乎與一般人類的體型沒有差別
(除了一條尾巴跟長長的臉之外XD

----------


## 鵺影

第一個選項和最後一個選項，我猶豫了好久哪...^.^b

雖然第一個選項能更充分享受自由的感覺，
但是最後一個選項雙手緊抓著那種依賴的感覺也不錯；
因為選不出來，所以我換個方向思考，
以騎機車來說吧，也可以分為喜歡自己騎還是被載，
我就很喜歡被載的感覺，
所以我選了最後一個選項。

----------


## VARARA

我沒投票ＸＤ
但是個人在夢境中世有那種「馭風」的經驗....
真的很舒服，要怎麼比喻呢...
各位知不知道「庫羅諾亞」這系列的遊戲？
ＰＳ2版的高空自由落體大概能夠表達我說的感覺
（不是六福村的「大怒神」或劍湖山的「Ｇ5」喔＝　＝....那種重力速度是「馭風」時不會遇到的...）
總之，心情很平和，也不怕自己往下落的時候會摔傷，總是會有風托著你，浮游於大氣之中......
這種感覺真的很棒︿︿！希望大家也能購有機會可以體驗到︿︿

某蛙　ＶＡＲＡＲＡ

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

雖然是選第3個選項，不過也很想試試看用載具的話是什麼感覺(題外話:19年來根飛機完全無緣阿，國小時是有一次搭乘的機會，但是唯一的那次因為老媽忘了帶身分證而泡湯Orz)

----------


## 呆虎鯨

不要飛！！（眾毆）

　　沒有啦ｑ皿ｑ
　　我選長翅膀自己飛＝ｗ＝
　　不過依照我的體型～（自爆）

----------


## 十

在下想被轟飛　(被轟飛)

浮空本是在下獸設中的一種能力
就是不被地心吸力影響自由浮游
只是有高度的限制

要再向上飛的話還是需要長出羽翼
而且是可放出及隱藏的羽翼

在下只是一頭普通得很的狼啊～

----------


## 阿翔

翔有六隻黑色天使翅膀，
自己會飛拉！
不過翔也有一隻黑色的、
背上的毛和尾巴是火的蝙蝠翅膀的馬，
不過還是自己飛的感覺好喔~

----------


## Rise

當然是長翅膀飛比較好啦~
搞不好可以抱著自己心愛的人在天空看日出 (炸)

----------


## 巴薩查

既然都是當狼了
在下就是不喜歡狼人長翅膀的感覺啊: P
最好是像蜘蛛人那種
用超強腳力在大樓間跳來跳去!!
必要時後再靠載具就好lol

----------


## 風邪狼

騎乘獸~~~
希望跟自己是夥伴關係
所以才願意給我當騎乘獸

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

嗯~

小狐選長翅膀飛

如果像超人那樣飛好像有點兒怪怪的

不過要是可以踏著空氣飛便更好了

就是可以在空中自由奔騰, 可以在空中自由飛跑

那便是最贊的!

不過小狐早就懂了

因為小狐是能掌控風的風之狐嘛~ XD

----------


## 雪之龍

我會選擇:變成會飛的生物(鳥類,昆蟲,蝙輻,""傳說生物"")
但是這樣會失去了和家人見面的代價...
我想每樣東西應該都有他的代價吧...
世上沒有這麼好的事情...
所以只能認了...

----------


## Silver．Tain

我選2

但是我從來沒想過像超人一樣雙手往前舉之類的姿勢

我個人是想像那普通的超能力者

用飄的(也能說用浮的)

在空中飄的感覺不錯耶

有點像"某神仔"(阿飄)

----------


## 藍颯斯

沒有其可以選阿~Orz
有翅膀的話是不錯啦~
不過
小獸我還是比較喜歡那種
念咒語 然後就可以控制風 自由自在的飛翔~
要不要順便結個印還是畫個魔法陣什麼的XDD?(遭拖走

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

牙自己有翅膀阿
還是銀色的呢(驕傲樣)
最喜歡自由自在翱翔在天空的感覺了
有沒有人需要被載的一次50000就好
((迷音：來人阿，這裡有黑店

----------


## 白玄 左戒

我是比較偏向:像超人一樣
因為啊
翅膀要一直拍  一直拍
會累的呀

----------


## 極soni

我喜歡自己有雙翅膀

或是變成其他魔幻生物

呃.....

如果要騎龍的話.....

會不會被龍前輩咬嗄...

小極的尖牙和利爪

可沒有龍和狼前輩們厲害> <

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

要飛~當然還是自己長翅膀飛啦~
可以自由自在的隨自己意志翱翔~
有時候還可以表演特技哦>w<!

至於第4個....嘿嘿....感覺也很不錯
不過要是來個大旋轉~
 從空中掉下去....自由落體.....也很不錯0.0((炸
不過騎著其他動物~翅膀不用一直拍 感覺很輕鬆XD~
也許還能在龍背上睡覺~ ((炸

----------


## 米果斯

米果當然是選一摟
因為自己用翅膀飛會比較有感覺咩XD
況且可以與風同行(迷:如果逆風勒?
在天空自由穿梭(迷:等等撞到飛機
如果飛到一半累了 肯定很可怕=口=||

----------


## 白額狼布雷克

2.靠自己的力量飛。因為如果用翅膀的話被打中翅膀就墜基了，而如果用其他交通工具，只要一分開就沒法子了。

----------


## 御小牙

想要..長翅膀自己飛
這樣就不用靠別人
也可以飛~上天了~!

而且..
翅膀蠻帥說XD

----------


## gaotsdevil

雖然我選長翅膀
但我更希望是和風一起飛的感受
不用翅膀
不像超人
就只是風

----------


## 逍月

話說逍月是希望在背後幻化出翅膀這樣。
畢竟背後長一對翅膀真的很炫！（爆）

『媽媽，那邊有狼飛過去！』
『小孩子別亂說。』

----------


## 冥月

比較喜歡 貌似是飄一樣~( 風吹不走的~

哇咧 背著手 淩空站在天上 唔 很好~

至於翅膀 呃 說實話 我不喜歡翅膀.........（好多高手都是淩空而立的 嘿嘿~

----------


## 嵐霖

長出翅膀自己在天空翱翔
騎乘...似乎也不錯..但是耐力程度我們不易得知阿@@
所以還是靠自己好了XD
話說回來...
阿凡達裡面的「薩黑魯」(注1)的方式似乎也不錯!?
與靈鳥進行薩黑魯...用心去體會
I See It.
這樣似乎也很好。

注1.薩黑魯是納美族的語言，意指結緣關係(締結關係).
用納美人辮子尾部的部位與靈鳥的相同部位連接，心神
相通，如此一來，就可以更輕易的與他翱翔。

----------


## 劍痞

「自己選擇了需要別人的幫助才能飛行的途徑。」

「我覺得如果能自己自由自在的飛的話，時間一久，就會失去飛行的喜悅，
「因為自己會將『能飛』視為理所當然，就不會將飛行當作是一種『夢想』了。」

「再者，我不太偏好自己擁有翅膀。」（思
「而像是超人一樣的飛行方式，又會喪失像是『奇幻』如夢一般的感覺。」

「有些事情……因為不容易達到，
「須藉由別人的幫助才得以實行，才能珍惜這樣難能可貴的經驗吧。」（……

----------


## 咩

我想長翅膀自己飛，而且我希望我的翅膀是平常看不到的，

是要飛的時候才會展開來，不然平時背著一對大翅膀[是用一對嗎@@?]並不好行動= =

，如果要我像超人一樣飛的話可能會覺得怪怪的，如果要伸出一隻手會更怪，

蜘蛛人更不用說，我會手忙腳亂最後自己打結。


還是自己有一對翅膀比較好，給人一種相當壯闊的感覺[至少我這麼覺得~]

----------


## 橘狼

我想要的飛行方式，已不限於在三度空間中飛行(不知還不算是飛行)。

而是可任意地在三度與四度空間中，做「跳躍」。

可以突然的消失，前往另一個空間，或者是時間。

然後在那兒出現。

----------


## 玄日‧狩狼

大概是選騎寵與自己飛取得平衡

能與其寵訂下契約也不錯

翅膀飛有個缺點(逆風處會很慘.....吃力)

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

呵呵~我想像超人一樣在空中飄~
誰說一定要在大眾面前飛
我就偷偷的飛，多愉快呀!  :Smile:  
嗯......基本上我選2的原因是基於安全的考量
因為翅膀被潑個水(羽翼)就要等好久才會乾(羽翼濕的時候會很重，就會飛不起來)
蝙蝠翼很容易被發現(哪有蝙蝠這麼大隻的)，  :狐狸奸笑:  科學家一定會好好"優待"你的

----------


## dh52339237

騎獸+1

我個人有想過自己變成龍在坍空中飛翔過

但我還是很想騎獸飛翔，

我想駕馭看看獅鷹獸，

與獸共同在體驗飛翔的感覺，

心靈合而為一，

應該是很不錯的!!

----------


## 羽翔

我選長翅膀自己飛
不過由於我自己就有3對雪白色羽翼(六翼)了
所以是自己飛摟~

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    不過話說我的實體化影子也可以帶著我一起飛呢~~((謎:那不叫飛吧?
有個實體化影子真是方便XD

----------


## 佛蒙特

騎會飛的動物=W=
自己飛 好累欸
如果騎獸
可以跟他聊天
也可以在上面睡覺欸^O^

----------


## 巴鋒雷特

不要翅膀一票XD

直接飛比較帥(?
有想過用火箭裝飛QQQ

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

長出翅膀ㄧ定很帥XD

天使的翅膀 或 惡魔的翅膀都行

在天空翱翔的滋味一定很棒^^

----------


## 藍焰

自己長出翅膀本來比較好玩
但又很希望被龍載著到處飛，不過自己飛才比較刺激，一不小心可能就會掉下去了(笑
刺膀拍動的感覺是怎樣？真的很想嘗試一下
長出翅膀來的話，希望是像翼手龍那樣的

----------


## 月下蒼

當然是長翅膀阿
我已經開始想著要怎麼保養我珍貴的羽翼了說XDD
張開翅膀整個就超帥氣的  :lupe_yay:

----------


## 路過的狗

長翅膀自己飛

狗狗想要靠自己的力量
翱翔於天際 享受飛翔的快感
迎面吹來的風....
好舒服XD

----------


## 岡日森格

一個人就算在的獨立
也不可能完全一個人生活(沒意識之類的道是有可能)
有一句話是高處不勝寒
得到任何東西多多少少都會想找個人分享
沒人可以分享得到再多自己也只敢覺得道空虛而已

完全離題了XD
如果那隻飛行生物是可以跟我溝通的
我會想要跟他一起翱翔
如果只是一個工具
很抱歉
我寧願靠著自己的雙腿用走的

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

應該是有翅膀的飛                                                                       

這樣感覺上比較有飛的感覺

至於像超人的飛嘛.......

----------


## 亣天狼牙皇亣

我們天界狼背上有特殊的光環可以飛起來0.0+

沒有像鳥長翅膀飛..也沒像超人0.0...

因該是使用天界能量與吸收自然力量的飛行方式@_@!

在飛的時候天界狼的光環會發光喔!!

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

長翅膀自己+1

蒼我是天魔狼族，所以有著黑色翅膀的，

這樣想飛的話隨時就能飛了，而且也很方便，

不過似乎不適合長途飛行XD(炸

----------


## Suntusk

我是不會自己飛啦

(好啦  正義之怒的翅膀只是好看  好嗎?)

不過士官的話奪日者都會配發一匹龍鷹就是了

雖然我現在比較喜歡十字軍的角鷹獸~~

----------


## 大神狼兒

用風的魔法飛吧！

所以就選了超人0w0...

不過感覺應該差很多...？

雖然有翅膀也不錯...

----------


## 希諾道

不要翅膀,像超人一樣+1

雖然翅膀真的很美, 但是在打理及被攻擊時感覺是一個弱點..
何況我比較喜歡看見自己沒有翅膀~~ (魔法方式的翅膀例外~)
我偏向喜歡平凡的狼外型? @w@"" (是指比較喜歡"沒有狼體以外的肢體附加於身體上"...)

***以上只是我對自己的外貌要求而已~其他獸我卻不會介意~~~

----------


## 大漠之狼

變成鷹類。

居於少數，鷹類除了飛行能力以外，眼力相當了得。
一舉兩得阿!

----------


## 尊o葆葆

長翅膀自己飛+1
當然是自己飛囉
我喜歡自己飛!
從下面看可以看到很多美景等地方
我的翅膀是惡魔翅膀  :Wink: 
找不到的地方或是迷路可以用飛的找到出入口
這樣就不用怕迷路或是找不到地方囉XD
滿方便的

----------


## Guin

當然是長翅膀自己飛哩~~想到哪就到哪...

----------


## 雷澤龍也

當然是像當超人一樣的飛呀
像是在外太空一樣 
無憂無慮的飛
有翅膀的話會飛會飛累呢~~

----------


## 炎狩

我會選自己長翅膀
這樣自己就可以控制
飛的速度.要去的地方或..... [jcdragon-tail-faster]

----------


## Veritas

用魔法飛~
比較有神秘感..

----------

